# Fisher minute mount wiring help!



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

So I got the wires hooked up and in the process of hacking the push plates to fit on my truck. I hooked up to the plow wiring today and the plow lights don't come on at all. There is power at the light but my test light was blinking when I tested the plow lights ground. It was also blinking when I stuck it in one of the pins in the truck side connector for the lights. Does the selinoid need to be grounded? It's a 4 port 3 plug wiring. The ground wire for the 2 pin plug has a good ground.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

how are the gnds? are they good not corroded at all,,,,nice and shiny?
and im not sure I understand what your saying by "blinking"


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

He test light blinks like a directional would. And there's only one ground which is the big wire from the 2 pin plug with a a small wire that goes to the 1&2 port. Yes the ground is good and shiny. The passenger side headlight keeps screwing up too. When all of the plugs are connected, the truck lights shut off but the plow ones don't come on.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

the test light might be blinking b/c the brain cant sense the resistance needed. 
might try flipping your tk to plow connector around from A to B


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Diagram sent from fisher


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

im familiar with the diag. whats the issue?


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm just thinking that there's something that's supposed to be grounded that I'm not seeing here


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

yea your headlight plug might be backwards. flip it from A to B


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

They only go on one way...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://library.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=36
pick the one with the e-force module


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mitchplows;1657417 said:


> They only go on one way...


no they don't, there has been THREADS on this, you can flip them


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/publibrary_pop.asp
the top one page 20 shows the plugs I know its western but its the same 
what kinda truck is this on??


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

So your saying flip the truck to plow 11 pin plug upside down and plug it back in?.


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

It's a 01 chevy 1500


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

at the headlights. your tk headlight connector to the plow headlight connector, under the hood


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Flip it upside down.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. It's a 2 pin plug. Has a and b stamped on it. Might try flipping it the way its plugged in to the tk wiring


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok I'll try that.


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

This is the plug. Sorry I'm not really wrapping my head around this. The male end has a slot in it that fits into the key on the female end. Should I cut and switch the wires?


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Male end plow wires


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. That might not be the right connector. It should be on the plow side. Might have green or blue wires going to it (from the ISO module )


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

That plug goes right into the headlamp.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

From the factory tk wiring or the plow wiring


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Unplug the tk plug from the headlamp and into the plow wiring female connector. Then that is the plug from the plow wires that goes into the headlamp


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Did you see the a and b on the connector?


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes I do see it it's on the end where the wires go into the plug


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Like 2 wires. That's the one to reverse


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

reverse the wires or the plug


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The plug. Unplug it and turn it 180.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Took some pics of one of the tks at work


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

The plow I picked up for $200 with wiring and push plates


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Those plugs are the same but the ones in mine have 2 wires in each plug


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. So you can still flip them


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok. The push plates I was making aren't going to work. I found someone on craigslist with the correct ones and a ISO module for 300 bucks. Deal or no deal


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say deal.


----------

